# Corpse Grinders EU-PVP Anub'Arak sucht!



## CámillóCG (2. Juli 2008)

Wir, die Gilde Corpse Grinders (Anub'Arak - PvP) suchen zur Verstärkung unseres Raids noch: 

- 1 Schamane (Heal) 
- 1 Schamane (Verstärkung) 
- 1 Schattenpriester
- 1 Feral Druide

Vorraussetzungen: 

- PvE Erfahrung vorhanden sein wie z.B. SSC, TK, MH oder BT. 
- einen netten Umgang mit euren Mitmenschen! 
- Kritikfähigkeit 
- ein Alter von 18 Jahren 
- Spaß daran neue Bosse zu sehen und dabei Repkosten in kauf zu nehmen 
- gute Vorbereitung für neue und bekannte Bosse 
- Aktivität in der Gilde, nicht nur beim Raiden 
- Funktionsfähiges Teamspeak und Forumaktivität 

Equip: 

- Volles Epic-Gear mind. T5, Heroicmarken, ZA

Zeit: 

- du solltest 2-3x die Woche von von 19:00Uhr bis 23:00Uhr Zeit zum raiden haben 
- darüber hinaus ausreichend Zeit zum Pots farmen 
- Zeit für eventuelle Resibeschaffungen + Heroicmarken + Vorquests

Raidtermine: 

- Mo 19 bis 23 
- Di 19 bis 23
- Do 19 bis 23 

Misc: 

- Raidtaugliche PvE Skillung ist absolute Pflicht 
- Arsenallink mit eurem PvE-Equip in der Bewerbung angeben 
- Link zur Armory eures Main-Chars - BEWERBER: bitte mit Raidequip ausloggen, sonst kriegen wir nur Mist angezeigt  

Was dir CG bietet! 

- Aktive community mit Forum 
- Ausgewogenes DKP-System 
- TS-Server 
- Regelmäßige 25er Raids (3x die Woche!) 
- Ein motiviertes Raidteam 
- Raiderfahrung 

Raidstatus: 

- Kara: Clear 
- Gruuls Lair: Clear 
- Maghteridon: Clear 
- SSC: Clear 
- TK: Clear 
- MH: Clear 
- BT: Clear 
- Sunwell: Starten wir jetzt!

Erfüllt möglichst alle genannten Punkte. Treffen mehrere Punkte nicht auf euch zu spart uns und euch viel Arbeit und lasst die Bewerbung sein. 

Bewerben könnt Ihr Euch unter www.corpse-grinders.de
Oder Ihr wendet Euch "ingame" an cámilló, jlc, phoborag, betharius


----------

